# Would like to go to Mexico for the first time.



## fillde

I would like to book a week in the beginning of October. Sfx has many resorts available. I don't know where to start. It would be my daughter and I and two friends(4females.daughter and friends in twenties) ). We would fly out of Florida. I'm not sure about all inclusive's. 
 Thanks Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Karen G

fillde said:


> I would like to book a week in the beginning of October. Sfx has many resorts available. I don't know where to start.


If you want to stick with what SFX has, pick resorts that appeal to you and check the TUG reviews. Since you'll be flying from Florida, you're closer to Cancun, so you might start with resorts there.

An all-inclusive might appeal to you for your first trip to Mexico because it would be the most hassle-free.  Once you got to the resort, you wouldn't have to venture out on your own for meals.  You could go on tours to see the Mayan ruins or other activities, if you wanted to do that. It really depends on what kind of trip you are hoping for.


----------



## heathpack

We are in Mexico now, our first trip, we are by no means experts.  However, we have just spent 1 week at the Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen & we are finishing a week in Cancun.  We have enjoyed both places immensely.  And we would recommend both locales highly.

The beach in Cancun is gorgeous, the sand & water utterly beautiful.  Cancun is very American, so it probably is a good bet for first time visitors.  The Royal Resorts are totally top notch resorts, we have been very impressed.

H


----------



## fillde

Thanks for the quick and helpful responses.


----------



## sally13

*first time??*

1)stay away from the all-inclusive...many of these do not serve (great food),good but not great..

2)go to Cancun or Riviera Maya resorts..(best area,with the most options for fun)

3)stay at the( highest rated) resort available..(Grand Mayan,would be my choice)..food and preperation of food should be your #1 priority..(if someone gets sick,your vacation is over ...DO NOT cheap out on resort selection!!,you will hate mexico for life if you do)(be VERY selective about eating away from your high quality resort.

4)Stay in the hotel Zone ,or in designated tourist areas..(renting a car is highly helpful to see the awesomeness that this area has to offer!...If you have kids,this will save you tons of $$$,on activities..)(you need to be a CITY TYPE driver)

5)If you want to just vegatate,at a cheap resort,with so-so food...thats OK too!but why travel 1000's of miles to do that??

6)have a blast...Mexico is like no other place ...The people are warm and will treat you like royalty...hard to find in this world...



7)if you are a big drinker..the all inclusive may make sense,although,in a timeshare resort,you have cooking facilities....a trip to wallmart in playa del carmen,will save you tons of $$$ on food and drinks.....buy a couple bottles of booze,and make (MOST) of your own cocktails...that is... if you like to drink..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Unless you are adventurous types, I concur with the notion to pick a popular locale such as Cancún for a first visit.  Then do homework, narrowing it down to find something that appeals to *your* interests and preferences.  For example, don't do Mayan just because people recommend Mayan.  Do Mayan if Mayan is what appeals to you.

The principal areas around Cancún are the main Hotel Zone, Riviera Maya, Playa del Carmen, Cozumel, and Isla Mujeres.  Decide if one of those areas is particularly what you want, or if one of those areas is a location you do not want to be.  Then use that to focus in on what resorts you might be looking at.

*****

Cancún basically exists for North American tourists; as such it's a good place to go for a first visit, to kind of get acquainted with the country.


******

For us DW's first visit to Mexico was Cancún, with DD.  A few years later, DW and I went to Cabo.  Those were our introductions to the country.  After that we decided that we were more interested in locales that had more Mexican flavor and atmosphere.  We've done Puerto Vallarta several times, and always prefer Puerto Vallarta itself to Nuevo Vallarta.  And we are trying to work out how we can get to other locations such as Zihua, Oaxaca, Costa Alegra. If we return to Baja we're much more likely to go to Lareto than to Cabo.  And since then I've also traveled to La Antigua (a wonderful United Nations Cultural Heritage City in Guatemala) as well as into the Guatemalan mountains.

There's a wonderful world down there, that most people who just flit in and out of the most popular tourist locales often miss out on.


----------



## PigsDad

I love Mexico, and plan to return as often as possible.  I agree with most of the advice listed above, with one exception:  personally, *I would never rent a car in Mexico.*

Yes, you could potentially save some money vs. hiring a taxi and going on organized bus tours, but, IMO, the risks outweigh the benefits (by a lot!).  First there are the shakedowns.  Mexican police have the habit of pulling you over for basically no reason other than to shake you down for some money.  If you search here in this forum, you will find multiple people who have posted who have personally experienced this.

Second (and most serious), in Mexico, a minor fender-bender can easily land you in jail.  That's right -- _jail_.  Unlike in the US or most first-world countries, being thrown in jail is standard operating procedure if you are found to be at fault for an accident (and since it is the corrupt Mexican police that decide who is at fault, who do you think they will side with: a citizen or a foreign tourist?).  You need to come to a financial settlement with the other party before you can be released from jail.  If that cannot be done quickly, you can easily find yourself spending several days in a Mexican jail.  Do a few Google searches and you will find some horror stories.  Granted, the likelihood of this happening is quite low, but I just refuse to even take the risk -- after all, I can't say _for certain _I would not have an accident during my vacation.

I'm sure several people will post and give their antidotal reports of how they rented a car with no issues, but the fact is that there are severe risks when renting in Mexico.  Just make sure you know all of those possible risks before making the decision to rent a car in Mexico.

Kurt


----------



## sally13

*driving in mexico??*

Kurt...really? do you want to always spend the per person tour-transpotation cost? For four people none the less??2 or 3 activities and that extra cost amounts to several hundreds of $$$ ...You can not always be so worried....

Worry about food in Mexico?? YES..About renting a car? NO...

not to mention the affordability and controll having your own wheels gives you..

.police harrassment is WAYYY overblown..imho

Ever been sick on a tour bus going to chitza nitza???talk about the worst expierience a person can ever go through...

No thanks,we rent every time

also...I do have a sister, Steve...she is fine with staying in even the most humble of dwellings on trips....she eats EVERYTHING and has NO probems EVER...this is not what I call a vacation...and with a family..most everone will NOT be as lucky as you and my sis!!

also again..I mention the GRAND MAYAN,because I KNOW there will NOT be any problem with food or lodging...In fact..the folks that ever do have ANYTHING negative to say in these two areas,are mostly angry about something else all together!!going here on your first trip will almost certainly make you an instant Mexico fan for the rest of your life....and that is the expierience that we all would like the OP to have....


----------



## Karen G

I, too, would not recommend that four women traveling alone for the first time in Mexico rent a car.  There are just too many variables that could really wreck their vacation.  Anyone wanting more information about car rentals in Mexico should read through the posts in the sticky at the top of the Mexico forum.


----------



## PigsDad

To me, the risk is just not worth it.  But that's me -- Sally, you choose otherwise, and that is fine for you (no skin off my back one way or the other).

I just wanted the OP to know the possible consequences of renting a car in Mexico, and then they can choose for themselves if the risk is worth it to them.

I know of no circumstances where a person can be thrown in jail in the US for a simple auto accident (outside of drunk / wreckless driving; IOW, a true "accident").  In Mexico, it is a definite possibility to spend some time in jail (a _Mexican _jail, at that) for an auto accident.  That is simply a risk I am not willing to take.

If you are willing to take that risk, fine.  It will certainly save you a few bucks -- most of the time.  But I honestly think most people don't know or understand the possible consequences involved with driving in Mexico.  The more information people have, the better decisions they can make for _themselves_.  I simply shared the decision I made for myself and my family.

Besides, a bad burrito won't land me in jail for a weekend...  

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

Sorry, just had to add:


sally13 said:


> Ever been sick on a tour bus going to chitza nitza???talk about* the worst expierience a person can ever go through*...


Actually, I think spending a weekend in a Mexican jail with a cellmate named Bubba would most definitely be worse.  

Kurt


----------



## heathpack

Again, not a Mexico expert.  But to comment on the car aspect:  we have not had a car and have not missed it. In Playa, we booked a private tour one day and visited Tulum, Akumal, Dos Ojos, and Yel Ha.  Otherwise we relaxed on the beach, many people took the free Royal Resort shuttle 1 mile or so in to town or else took a cab.

Here in Cancun, we booked another private tour and visited Chichen Itza, Valladolid, Ek Balam and Dzitnup.  Again, we otherwise have lounged every day on the beach.  We are at the Royal Sands and they provide free shuttle service to the four other Royal Resorts in Cancun but we have not availed ourselves of that option.  There is also an inexpensive bus system that operates within the hotel zone and plentiful (more expensive) cabs.

We normally rent a car wherever we go and pack our days full. It has been a real treat to laze about like this.  Mexico is also pretty darn hot, you should plan on doing way less than you might do elsewhere.

My bottom line: if you are going to Mexico as a beach vacation and to visit with each other, you don't need a car.  If you want to pack a bunch of activities in, I will admit a car might be helpful but you can still see a good number of sights with 1 or 2 tours.  The private tours that we organized would have been the same cost whether you are a party of 4 like you or 2 like us.

So I am saying consider Cancun, no car.

H


----------



## Pat H

Frankly, if I had never been to Mexico, I would not go the first week in Oct. That's prime hurricane season. I also prefer the west coast - Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta & Mazatlan - to the east coast. The weather is better and it's more Mexico, though not much so anymore.


----------



## pittle

Fillde - I have been traveling to Mexico for 20 years now and been to Cabo, Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta, Acapulco, Playa del Carmen, Puerto Penasco and Mazatlan numerous times.

I would also recommend an all-inclusive for your first visit with your daughter and her friends.  We have done Palace Resorts in Cancun and loved them.  The A/I fee includes at least 2 tours - we chose Chitzen Itsa and Isla Murejes the first time we stayed at a Palace Resort and Isla Murejes and Tulum/Xhel-ha the 2nd time.  The best part of Palace Resorts is that if you are staying at one, you can use them all.  So, we spent a day at the Cancun Palace, a day at the Beach Palace, a day at the Sun Palace and a day at the Moon Palace.  Each resort was different and had different specialties with their restaurants.  When you add in tours, you have pretty much the entire week covered.  When we stayed at the Sun Palace, they offered us a day at the Spa Palace just to check it out.  We did not have to do a timeshare presentation either.  They provided the transportation.  It was a great day.  The Sun Palace and Spa Palace are adults only, so depending on the ages of your daughter and her friends, you may not get to use them.

I do not own at the Palace Resorts, but we have exchanged into them on more than one occasion and sometimes they have some great rates on the A/I packages.  

Like Sally13, I also love the Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan (own a total of 6 weeks), but for your first trip with the girls, I would recommend Palace resorts or one of the Royal Resorts (never stayed at one, but hear they are top-notch).


----------



## aliikai2

*For your 1st trip, Rivera Maya or Cancun*

as they will be the closest to your home. Cancun was built for US tourists, and while very nice, it could be in Florida.

The ancient ruins on the Rivera Maya are worth a trip to that area along with the great resorts located in the region.

Our favorite places in Mexico are Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan, both on the west coast. These are actual Mexican cities, Mazatlan is over 400 years old and has some great sites . Here is a link to some of our last Mazatlan and PV trip photos,   http://www.timeshareparadise.net/Mazatlan 11 10.htm

http://www.timeshareparadise.net/March 11 Grand Mayan.htm

While you are planning your 1st trip, be prepared to return to this great country many times.

Greg



fillde said:


> I would like to book a week in the beginning of October. Sfx has many resorts available. I don't know where to start. It would be my daughter and I and two friends(4females.daughter and friends in twenties) ). We would fly out of Florida. I'm not sure about all inclusive's.
> Thanks Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Clintshare

*Consider Mazatlan*

Mazatlan. Nice resorts. Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay especially. For a 1st timer.. Maz requires no car rental. Local transportation is inexpensive and plentiful. I'd skip AI since you miss the experience of being "outside the walls". There are plenty of good places to eat without being tied to an AI. 

OPs have pointed out the "Americanization" of some resort areas (Cancun.. even Cabo), and I agree. Mazatlan doesn't have a Hard Rock cafe, Planet Hollywood... at least not yet. It is Mexico and is NOT San Diego or LA south and IMHO that is a good thing. 

Nothing against LA or SD.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Clintshare said:


> OPs have pointed out the "Americanization" of some resort areas (Cancun.. even Cabo), and I agree. Mazatlan doesn't have a Hard Rock cafe, Planet Hollywood... at least not yet. It is Mexico and is NOT San Diego or LA south and IMHO that is a good thing.



That is part of what I was getting at in encouraging the OP to investigate and make their own decisions.  On one hand, it can be nice to have that familiarity if there is some apprehension about being in a new country. On the other, sometimes it's like not leaving the US.  I know that when we were in Cabo we commented that if what we wanted to feel as if we were in the southwestern US, we didn't need to fly 2000 miles to do so.

If we were to get back to Cancún area, most likely we would go to Isla Mujeres.  Or continue further down the coast to Belize.


----------



## pittle

Clintshare said:


> Mazatlan. Nice resorts. Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay especially. For a 1st timer.. Maz requires no car rental. Local transportation is inexpensive and plentiful. I'd skip AI since you miss the experience of being "outside the walls". There are plenty of good places to eat without being tied to an AI.



PBEB is totally awesome.  We  went there last year and loved it - I did not want to leave the resort.   There are several great places to eat in the Cerritos area and a city tour will show you all the sites.  The pulmania's are great for transportation.

While Cancun is very much like USA, it is a great place to go for a first time if you take some tours.


----------



## heathpack

We were worried that our choice of locales would result in zero exposure to Mexican culture.  We did not find this to be true.  On this trip, we became godparents to a Mexican dog, got free lessons in Espanol from a little girl bobbing in the ocean, saw a completely impressive Mexican folk art collection (which spoke very much to the Mexican character), learned why colonial doors were so big, had a Yucatean meal that could easily hold it's own against the top celeb chefs back home in LA, swam in a perfectly turquoise sea, saw Spanish cannons and Mexican (clawless!) lobsters snorkeling, learned how (amazingly) some of the original stucco work survived at Ek Balam, saw wonders of the ancient world and best of all met many gracious and warm Mexicans.

Everything we did was pretty darn Mexican.  Well except for eating hamburgesas at the pool bar.

We skipped the malls, Carlos & Charlies, and the theme parks.

H


----------



## Karen G

heathpack said:


> We were worried that our choice of locales would result in zero exposure to Mexican culture.


I am always a bit amused when some people expound on the virtues of traveling to out-of-the-way places so they can see the "real" Mexico.  Where would one suggest to someone from another country that they travel to see the "real" United States of America? The USA is a huge country and wherever you travel within the borders of it, you are in the real USA. Same way with Mexico--wherever you go, whether to Cabo or Cancun or some tiny village in the middle of nowhere, you are in the "real" Mexico.

People go to Mexico for many reasons--some to just relax by a nice beach and do nothing and some to visit archeological sites and some for any number of other reasons. None are "right" or "wrong." It's just different preferences and no one should be made to feel any the less because of their choice of a vacation location.


----------



## MuranoJo

We drove in Cabo and La Paz, but in other areas used public transportation or hired guides (which was much better than a big tour).  

We used only the bus system in PV and it was a fun experience.


----------



## sally13

*one on one guides..*

you can not beat this expierience!!not even that much more $$$ ,then a tour with 40 people!


----------



## jbuzzy11

1st choice in any order... Royal Sands. Royal Caribbean, Royal Islander 
 2nd choice only because you can get stuck with a bad view would be the 
Royal Mayan or Royal Cancun. They are all 5 star family resorts and I have stayed at them all. There is no better place on this planet. All inclusive is going to cost you from $75 to 150 a day per person!! I spent $100 at walmart on food and ate at the resort or went out for all meals and it cost me $480 for the week for 2 adults and 2 kids (8 & 6) at the Royals and we had some nice meals for dinner, lunch at the pool and 2 breakfast buffets at the Islander. 2 for 1 drinks at the pool after 2pm. I have visited cancun 2x a year for the past 18 years and have only driven the past 11 or 12 years, it is not for everyone and the cops are looking for a $10 payday so if you want to drive go slow and be smart! last trip in march cost me $150 for 10 days for a 4 door car through Avis.. you can save a ton of money if you rent, just be smart what you do and where you go. what ever you do you will have a blast!  ill be back to the Sands in March!


----------



## fillde

Thanks to all for the wonderful replies. We are probably heading to Cancun, but will continue to research the other locations.
I must say some of you have a passion for Mexico. I hope I catch the "bug".


----------



## KarenLK

filide -- you will!!


----------



## BoaterMike

fillde said:


> I would like to book a week in the beginning of October. Sfx has many resorts available. I don't know where to start. It would be my daughter and I and two friends(4females.daughter and friends in twenties) ). We would fly out of Florida. I'm not sure about all inclusive's.
> Thanks Any advice would be appreciated.



My advice is that you try and determine the primary interests for entertainment, activities and general sight-seeing.  Will your group members be interested in late night activities? Shopping?  Water Sports?  Historical scenery?  Simply hanging out at pool or beach?   Board members may be able to help you a bit more if there are certain must-do activities or interests.  

Either way there are some great recommendations here and you will enjoy.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

fillde said:


> Thanks to all for the wonderful replies. We are probably heading to Cancun, but will continue to research the other locations.
> I must say some of you have a passion for Mexico. I hope I catch the "bug".


That bug is OK. There are other bugs of Mexico that you don't want to catch.  Be sure to read up on your travel and sanitation precautions and procedures.


----------



## california-bighorn

Pat H said:


> Frankly, if I had never been to Mexico, I would not go the first week in Oct. That's prime hurricane season. I also prefer the west coast - Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta & Mazatlan - to the east coast. The weather is better and it's more Mexico, though not much so anymore.



I have to agree 100% with everything above.  As I was reading all the suggestions for you to travel to Cancun I was thinking you wanted to go to Mexico, not Miami south.  Although we prefer to go to Cabo because of the clean, clear, and water that's warm most of the year(better for diving) I think the most Mexican of the cities tourists usually go to would be Puerto Vallarta.  There is much to see and do, there are many great resorts and restaurants, it is safe and it is very easy to get around with inexpensive taxis.  
However, like just about everywhere else in October, it is going to be hot, humid and with the chance of tropical storms.


----------



## mikenk

california-bighorn said:


> I have to agree 100% with everything above.  As I was reading all the suggestions for you to travel to Cancun I was thinking you wanted to go to Mexico, not Miami south.  Although we prefer to go to Cabo because of the clean, clear, and water that's warm most of the year(better for diving) I think the most Mexican of the cities tourists usually go to would be Puerto Vallarta.  There is much to see and do, there are many great resorts and restaurants, it is safe and it is very easy to get around with inexpensive taxis.
> However, like just about everywhere else in October, it is going to be hot, humid and with the chance of tropical storms.



I absolutely agree with the above. Puerto Vallarta area would be my first choice. 

We also prefer San Jose Del Cabo over Cabo San Lucas to get a true flavor of Mexico. Sunday night in the Church square in San Jose is a delight - as are the restaurants.

No way would I recommend AI resorts; that is not experiencing Mexico; in addition, the restaurants, particularly in Puerto Vallarta and Bucerias, are terrific.

Mike


----------



## pittle

I recommended Cancun because of the younger people you are taking with you. But, Mikek is correct Puerto Vallarta is wonderful.    It is actually our favorite city in Mexico and I would recommend the Mayan Palace at the Marina or the Buganvilias.  Both have easy access to public transportation and restaurants that are within walking distance.  My husband would not be concerned about my safety at either of these if I were taking a group of gals with me.  We love Nuevo, but you do need to take taxis when staying there.  Bucerias just north of Nuevo & Puerto Vallarta has some great restaurants.


----------



## MuranoJo

sally13 said:


> you can not beat this expierience!!not even that much more $$$ ,then a tour with 40 people!



We did this when we had 3 other couples with us, so it was very reasonble, split 4 ways.  I still think you could do it with 4 of you--there are probably many people on TUG who have used private guides and could give you contact info.

When we were in PV, 8 of us chartered a private sailboat to take us touring the bay and lunch on a nice (real sand) beach and snorkeling (so-so).  We did another private tour that took us throughout all the historical areas with many stops, including lunch off the beaten path.  

While DH and I had been there before, our friends had never been in MX and were somewhat nervous.  So this was a great way to get them indoctrinated, so to speak.


----------



## bellesgirl

I have to jump on the PV bandwagon - by far our favorite place to go in Mexico.  Cancun is too American.  We traveled with our kids, when they were in their 20s, and they preferred PV to Cancun or Cabo.  Safe, cheap and easy to venture on their own, and we never worried if they came back late from downtown.  Do not do AI!  

I also would not recommend NV (although it is beautiful), because that is too much like Cancun.  If you are going to NV you may as well go to Cancun, because it is closer.

Do not get a car.  Cabs are cheap, buses can take you everywhere, and if you want to go on a tour, there are lots of people who will do a private tour.  Just ask around at the pool. 

Have a great time!


----------



## mikenk

bellesgirl said:


> I have to jump on the PV bandwagon - by far our favorite place to go in Mexico.  Cancun is too American.  We traveled with our kids, when they were in their 20s, and they preferred PV to Cancun or Cabo.  Safe, cheap and easy to venture on their own, and we never worried if they came back late from downtown.  Do not do AI!
> 
> I also would not recommend NV (although it is beautiful), because that is too much like Cancun.  If you are going to NV you may as well go to Cancun, because it is closer.
> 
> Do not get a car.  Cabs are cheap, buses can take you everywhere, and if you want to go on a tour, there are lots of people who will do a private tour.  Just ask around at the pool.
> 
> Have a great time!



The only part I disagree with a bit is the strong no to Nuevo Vallarta. It is really an easy and cheap cab ride to PV ($20 for 4) - even faster and cheaper to Bucerias which we like a lot. To me you get the best of both worlds in NV - modern resort amenities and easy access to old Mexico.

Mike


----------



## easyrider

Cabo San Lucas in October would be a fun trip because of the Bisbee fishing tournament and Sammy Hagars birthday bash. Any of the resorts on Medano Beach would be a fun place. No car needed as everything is within walking distance. 

 My wife and her sister with her two daughters did Cabo last year and had a car. They went to Cerritoes, Todos Santos and San Jose del Cabo for visits. 

Yes, a person can go to jail in Mexico for DRUNK DRIVING or NEGLIGENT DRIVING the same way its done in the USA. Getting in an accident and not having liability insurance is also a crime in Mexico that could get a person placed in "tourist jail" until liability is paid. This law should be in the USA as well. Only rent from major rental agencies such as Avis, Allamo ect. as they can provide documented proff of liability and assit you should something happen.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> .
> 
> Yes, a person can go to jail in Mexico for DRUNK DRIVING or NEGLIGENT DRIVING the same way its done in the USA. Getting in an accident and not having liability insurance is also a crime in Mexico that could get a person placed in "tourist jail" until liability is paid.


It's not quite the same as in the USA.  Under the Mexican legal system the police make their determination of what happened, and that becomes the basis for action unless and until their determination is overturned.  There is no presumption of innocence.  So if they look at the situation and decide that you are liable for damages, you will be held until you either pay the damages or you can get either the police or a court to change the determination of facts. Of course, that system gives the police considerably more power, as they become almost prosecutor and judge.  

Also the liability insurance that is needed is third party liability insurance, TPL or TPI.  Most credit cards will provide second party insurance - that is for liability to the rental car company - the CDW, LD, loss of use, etc.  

If you are in an accident and you cannot provide proof of having valid TPI, the police will most likely presume that you do not have it and determine that you have been operating the vehicle illegally.  That is sufficient basis for them to take jail you until you can provide proof of insurance, even if you are not at fault in the accident.  

Also if you are operating the vehicle outside major tourist areas (which you likely would be doing because otherwise it wouldn't make sense to rent a car), you can't count on there being a "tourist" jail.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you are in an accident and you cannot provide proof of having valid TPI, the police will most likely presume that you do not have it and determine that you have been operating the vehicle illegally.  That is sufficient basis for them to take jail you until you can provide proof of insurance, even if you are not at fault in the accident.
> 
> Also if you are operating the vehicle outside major tourist areas (which you likely would be doing because otherwise it wouldn't make sense to rent a car), you can't count on there being a "tourist" jail.



Most Mexicans are driving without insurance and will not want to stick arround for the police to show up. All major car rental companies provide 3rd party liability for about $12.00 a day to free. All major rental car companies have a 24/7 phone number to assist the renter with problems. 

So, a person just needs to be sure they have bought liability insurance when they rent the car. Avis provides it in the rate with cars rented in mexico.

We rent cars where ever we go including Mexico. The odds of being in an accident are about the same as anywhere else or less , imo.

If only 20% of the 21 million tourist going to Mexico each year rent a car that would be over 4 million rentals with not many major accidents. Minor fender benders and break ins make up most of the reported damage to rental cars.


----------



## pammex

fillde said:


> Thanks to all for the wonderful replies. We are probably heading to Cancun, but will continue to research the other locations.
> I must say some of you have a passion for Mexico. I hope I catch the "bug".



Have a great time in Cancun.  There are certainly a lot of sights to see on that side of Mexico.  Be aware it will still be hurricane season at that time of year.  
I do think for your first visit to Mexico an all inclusive resort makes things a lot easier, for that matter we happen to really enjoy AI in Mexico but we do tend to go to the more uppercrust resorts with AI so to speak.  I am fond of Palace Resorts as well as Mayan properties in Mexico along with many others...I do prefer the West Coast but of course that is just a personal preference.  

Driving in Mexico..hmm lot of stories...one I do not suggest it for first time visitors.  The driving here is quite different and so are the laws.  A lack of the Spanish language is also a big deterrent.  You do not get thrown in jail in Mexico for an accident, but you can go to jail if you have no insurance to immediately cover damages etc. if it is determined to be your fault.  Most folks get insurance that also has legal counsel and bail bond etc.  Now if blood is drawn in an accident or serious injury then yes you may wind up in jail without insurance that covers bond who knows for how long, with this insurance just till your adjuster gets there to get you out.  In my family irrelevant of whose fault I have had an accident, my mother and father have along with my son and none of us have gone to jail or seen the insides of a jailhouse or such.  
I again do not rec. you rent a vehicle in Mexico until you have visited at least a few times to an area so you have some idea of driving conditions etc.  Yes, rental cars are targets for corrupt policemen to say the least.  

You di dnto mention what you wanted to do in Cancun, but might I rec. Xel-Ha or X-Caret for some fun.  Chicken Itza or Coba for ruins, along with Tulum.  Have a great trip...my next visit to that side will be either Isla Mujeres or a Palace Resort in cancun, I stayed in Playa del carmen at Palace Resort last visit.


----------



## Colorado Belle

I've been going to Mexico since 1971 and love it.
That said: the first week in October is just about the worst time to go to either coast. Sorry, but its very hot and rainy and humid, and when I say rain, it can really come down fast! If you could shift your week to November, (my fav time to go!) you would find great weather, beautiful sunsets, but alas, no whales.  (In PV the whales start coming in December and they always put on a great show in the bay.) And yes, on the east coast (Cancun) there is also hurricanes to deal with. (PV has hurricanes too, but not as rampant as the east side)

In all my travels, I've only been to Cancun once: beautiful turquoise water but very Miami beach. But if you are a timid traveler, maybe it would be best for a first time trip.

Car rentals: for as long as I can remember, I've rented cars there. The last 10 years, as a single woman traveling along or with my daughter. Sad to say, I don't even speak Spanish very well, but so far, only had good luck. I was in an accident in Nuevo Vallarta and it was kinda my fault: a local car stopped completely on a speed bump. I thought he was accelerating after passing, and I bumped him very very lightly. His car was a wreck and dusty. My car was dusty.  No dust was disturbed, but the kid starting claiming that his car was damaged.  I was with Avis who includes 3rd party liabilty in its rate, so I simply called Avis after the kid tried to get me to pay him $$$$$. I said: since I have insurance I think we might as well let them pay you instead.  Avis showed up before the police or maybe instead of the police and dealt with the kid.  It took a couple hours, but there wasn't any prob lem.

Once when my d was a baby, we rented a car in Cancun to go to ChitzenItza (Chicken Pizza). The first car had no brakes. The second no windshield wipers.
Then the rental agency was closed for siesta. I was so mad by the time the agent got back to his office that I insisted on taking HIS car!  

I also rented a car from Avis in PV airport and as I was driving the big hill down the Libriamento...NO BRAKES. That wasn't funny at all and I didn't like how Avis tried to handle it. (They wanted to bring me a new car, but my taste for driving had soured after my life-thrilling experience of using the hand brake to slow my descent.  

Bottom line: do take the 3rd party liability and definitely check the brakes. But 
go ahead and rent a car if you aren't a timid driver and can speak a little Spanish. CAution: learn about red lights and left hand turns before you start on a long excursion...it is a little daunting at first.  I've never been stopped by a cop, but keep two tens (US) on you in separate people. Apologize and if you feel you are being shaken down, first offer a credit card (!) and then say Lo siento mucho no CASH except for a $10.  Then, if they continue to mess with ya, the other person can come up with another $10 and maybe a couple of ones. Shrug and say you only use credit cards in the US and you haven't had a chance to change to pesos yet.  Usually, they will let you go on your way. Otherwise you can offer to follow them to the station ...and that usually gets you a reprieve.  

I love PV and also NV...from NV you can take a bus for a buck into town. A taxi is about $20 so if you have more than 2 people a pretty good deal. The beaches in NV can't be beat, and I really don't think it is at all like Cancun, although it is true that there are lots of hotels and condos (but the beach is over 5 miles). And now there is a Mega and Walmart near Nuevo Vallarta.

I usually stay north (NV) or south of town proper and take the bus in and taxi back (buses stop at 10:30 or 11:00)

Food: you can get sick in any new country or even state to state in the US. It usually has more to do with the bacteria in the water that our tummies aren't used to. Mexicans get sick when they come here too.  I drink my hotel/condos water all the time because it's usually a closed system. But when I eat from the little taco stands (there is a list of the good , clean ones in PV) I never have had any problems. There have been times when I have gotten sick and the most unforgettable was from eating in an American restaurant (the Shrimp Bucket) in Mazetlan...I thought I was going to die for 3 days!!!

If you do go to Cancun, take care re the sun as the white sand and turquoise water can give you quite the sunburn. (My d and I got a very bad burn there but it was due to my stupidity)

So: take a chance, go to where you feel the most comfortable, and enjoy Mexico!!!!!


----------



## Karen G

Colorado Belle said:


> I've been going to Mexico since 1971 and love it.
> That said: the first week in October is just about the worst time to go to either coast.


 I'll have to disagree with just this part of the post. While it may be true for PV and Cancun, I don't think it is for Cabo. Cabo is a desert climate and doesn't experience the same humidity that the other locations do.  There's a big fishing tournament in October and I think it's a very nice time to be there.  September is when rain is most likely in Cabo from tropical storms.


----------



## Colorado Belle

Karen, I agree with you!  In my head I wasn't thinking about Baja. There is a higher chance of hurricanes in Cabo during the fall months tho..and on an October  cruise I remember that we couldn't come into Cabo or Mazatlan because of a violent storm at sea . (not sure if that was considered a hurricane tho)

I guess I thought that from Florida, Cabo would be the hardest to reach flightwise and maybe not on the agenda.


----------



## John Cummings

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's not quite the same as in the USA.  Under the Mexican legal system the police make their determination of what happened, and that becomes the basis for action unless and until their determination is overturned.  There is no presumption of innocence.  So if they look at the situation and decide that you are liable for damages, you will be held until you either pay the damages or you can get either the police or a court to change the determination of facts. Of course, that system gives the police considerably more power, as they become almost prosecutor and judge.
> 
> Also the liability insurance that is needed is third party liability insurance, TPL or TPI.  Most credit cards will provide second party insurance - that is for liability to the rental car company - the CDW, LD, loss of use, etc.
> 
> If you are in an accident and you cannot provide proof of having valid TPI, the police will most likely presume that you do not have it and determine that you have been operating the vehicle illegally.  That is sufficient basis for them to take jail you until you can provide proof of insurance, even if you are not at fault in the accident.
> 
> Also if you are operating the vehicle outside major tourist areas (which you likely would be doing because otherwise it wouldn't make sense to rent a car), you can't count on there being a "tourist" jail.



The Mexican Legal system is based on Napoleonic Law where your are presumed to be guilty period. You have to prove that you are innocent. Just the opposite of American Law which is based on British law. Couple that with institutionalized corruption and you can be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

John Cummings said:


> The Mexican Legal system is based on Napoleonic Law where your are presumed to be guilty period. .



I thought that was what I said.  The police make their investigation and that becomes the official determination of what happened.  That means that if they decide you are at fault it's up to you to prove your innocence.  Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## John Cummings

We spent a lot of time all over Mexico. Our favorite area to vacation is the Riviera Maya because of the cultural attractions. Our second favorite area is Nuevo Vallarta/Puerto Vallarta. We don't like Mazatlan nor Cabo.

However, I would definitely NOT visit Cancun/Riviera Maya in October because of the Hurricane season. Our first visit there for 2 weeks was in October and we had a severe tropical storm and just missed Hurricane Wilma ( Cat 5 ) which happened just a few days after we left.

I definitely do NOT recommend AI resorts. I would stay at one of the Grand Mayan resorts that are very nice and have several restaurants with all types of food right on site. We have stayed 10 weeks at the Grand Mayans in Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta. These were all exchanges with SFX. The Grand Mayans are excellent resorts with great service.

I would definitely heed Pig's Dad advice about not renting a car.


----------



## fillde

Thanks to all for continuing to comment on this thread. I am digesting  everything.


----------



## buceo

We've gone a couple of times during hurricane season and would again.  If that's when your schedule allows and you realize the added risk it is fine to go. I would just have the frame of mind that you may need to cut out early (or go later), just keep an eye on the storm trackers, you can see them coming for days and err on the side of caution and be ready to leave.


----------



## laura1957

Another vote for Palace resorts   Aventura was wonderful, as was Moon.  Have also visited, but never stayed at Playacar, Cozumel and Xpu-ha Palaces.  Was great staying at Aventura and visiting Playacar and Cozumel during the day for breaks while shopping!!  We wish more places had AI


----------



## sdgaskill1

*Mexico first time*

Wow you have lots of advice already. Having been a long time Mexico vacationer and living just 70 miles from there, I think I have lots of experience. The Mexican people are very friendly, love fiestas, around the resorts especially. You need to decide what are the most important things to you: a great beach, location near the beach, activities close by, restaurants, historical sites, safety. With all females, I would recommend a resort that is on the beach, has restaurants, activities on site, safe bus service to the city, short taxi from the airport, lots of young adult activities on site(dance club, spa, boat trips,etc.Use public transportation in the daytime if you need to venture out, and no car rentals. If you speak fluent Spanish, you can be more adventurous. My favorite would be Puerto Vallarta and my favorite resort that has all of the above is Paradise Village in Nuervo Vallarta. You can stay at the resort, all inclusive or not as they have both. Its safe to ride the bus to downtown PV or cabs are reasonable. Just go on line to rent. Its safer than the east side of Mexico in hurricane season. Happy travels. Sandra Gaskill


----------



## Clintshare

*October in Mazatlan*



fillde said:


> Thanks to all for continuing to comment on this thread. I am digesting  everything.



We have been going to Mazatlan every October since 2002. Middle 2 weeks. It's hot and humid. We have had one brush with a minor hurricane (Pacific side origen). Lost power for most of a day. Not too much of a disruption. In fact, kinda fun. Of course it was a minor event.

Reserved for Oct 2011 and looking forward to it!

No car rental needed in Maz.


----------

